# Should I go to RMC? I need advice



## haizon11 (7 Jun 2007)

Hey people Im just a few days away from my interview for the ROTP program but I am extremely bothered.
First off is the education lets say in business admin equivalent to civilian universities such as Mcgill, Concordia or other universities? Is is better, worse, equal?
Also, I want to pursue a CA in accounting, but Im told RMC does not offer that. Is this true?
Finally, where Im studying, my grades are in the high eighties. Will my marks suffer at RMC, enough to reflect on whether or not civilian universities will accept me to obtain a masters degree if I am interested after my five years of service? 
Please help me in the understanding that I want to pursue a CA (chartered accountant) or help me on the other info I have written about, the way things look, I get the impression RMC is all about army work and less time for academic work. Thank you!


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Jun 2007)

haizon11 said:
			
		

> Hey people Im just a few days away from my interview for the ROTP program but I am extremely bothered.
> First off is the education lets say in business admin equivalent to civilian universities such as Mcgill, Concordia or other universities? Is is better, worse, equal?
> Also, I want to pursue a CA in accounting, but Im told RMC does not offer that. Is this true?
> Finally, where Im studying, my grades are in the high eighties. Will my marks suffer at RMC, enough to reflect on whether or not civilian universities will accept me to obtain a masters degree if I am interested after my five years of service?
> Please help me in the understanding that I want to pursue a CA (chartered accountant) or help me on the other info I have written about, the way things look, I get the impression RMC is all about army work and less time for academic work. Thank you!



Hey, candidate - I'm just a few months after finishing my career in the CF - and I'm extremely bothered by your POST.

If you have THAT many doubts, look elsewhere - the CF is not for you.  You wouldn't enjoy it, you'd be expected to GIVE to the organization, not look for what you might RECEIVE from it.

I have no doubt you'll do well in a non-service career, and more power to you.  But really, it's obvious to me that you're just looking at the CF for a free degree, and possibilities for further education later - you won't be happy in the _service_.

Good luck to you in your pursuit of a CA, CMA, CGA, MBA, or anything else, ELSEWHERE.  You're welcome!


----------



## kincanucks (7 Jun 2007)

And to add:

If you had spent more time reading the RMC related threads and even the RMC website you would have answered your own questions.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Jun 2007)

Which saves me having to tell this person to read more..........wait, would wanting to go to RMC affect my ability down the road to read?

Locked.


----------

